# Polio outbreak in Syria



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I just got this alert from healthmap.org.

The following health alert may constitute a public health event of international concern per the WHO Interim Guidance for the use of Annex 2 of the International Health Regulations (2005):

-- UPDATE 1-Polio outbreak in northeast Syria risks spreading, WHO says - Reuters UK http://healthmap.org/ln.php?2027045&u12035
Tue Oct 29, 2013 10:30am GMT. By Stephanie Nebehay. GENEVA Oct 29
(Reuters) - A polio outbreak has been confirmed among young children in northeast Syria and risks spreading in the region, the World Health Organization (WHO) said on Tuesday.
Disease: Polio
Location: Syria; Deir Ez-Zor Governorate, Syria


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm surprised that hasn't happened in America yet with all the people not getting their children the standard child vaccinations. Polio is probably the worst disease not to be immunized against.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't mean to sound ignorant, but how do you contract polio? I know the effects and treatment but not how someone actually gets it.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Sybil6 said:


> I don't mean to sound ignorant, but how do you contract polio? I know the effects and treatment but not how someone actually gets it.


I am glad you asked, I was wondering too.



> The fecal-oral route (or alternatively the oral-fecal route or orofecal route) is a route of transmission of a disease, when pathogens in fecal particles pass from one host and introduced into the oral cavity of another host.
> 
> The process of transmission may be simple or involve multiple steps. Some examples of routes of fecal-oral transmission include:
> water that has come in contact with feces and is then inadequately treated before drinking;
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal-oral_route


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Darn... I accidentally deleted my post. 

Polio is just one of the diseases spread by poor hygiene from not washing hands or drinking contaminated water. 

This is why sanitation must be a part of all our preps.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm surprised that some gubberment hasn't opened a test tube in the Middle East long before this.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Polio was a big big issue when I was young. I remember being forced to take 3 inoculations (1 a month) at the grade school in the auditorium with hundreds of other kids all standing in line to get theirs. Growing up I knew several people that had Polio, none are alive now.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My mother-in-law had polio as a child. She's always been handicapped with one leg shorter than the other that she has to drag behind her.


----------

